# trying for number 2



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hello ladies,

i was very lucky and managed to get pregnant on our first attempt 2 years ago.  little chap is now 14months and so time for number 2.

had prelim tests (i'm 40) and the results are
fsh  7.1
lh    5.9
E2  104pmol

can anyone tell me what this all means!

Thank you
Angela


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I have no idea Im afraid just wanted to wish you luck, im ttc no 2 also so wish you well x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

sounds good to me sweetie .. :0)

xx


----------



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi

not an expert (AT ALL!) but your FSH and LH levels sound fine,  had mine done recently and they were around the same and i got the thumbs up but not sure what E2 is!

keri xx


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Angela

E2 is oestrogen and you've got plenty of it so that's good  

FSH should be less than 10

If you are 40 (ouch, sorry, to mention it   ) you could ask for a AMH level too - suppose to be a more accurate predictor of ovarian reserve and thus success at IVF...

good luck   

TTC#2 for me too, start another ICSI next month - I got lucky first time before too  

why don't you join us on the "another miracle" thread?  they are a really nice bunch of girls

Bec  x


----------

